

Ask HN: Posterous or Self Hosted Wordpress blog? - desigooner

I recently got into learning Python and will soon start fiddling around with App Engine or Django and I wanted to start blogging about the whole process + document some problems that I might have and possible solutions, etc.<p>Should I go the Posterous route or should I proceed with a self hosted wordpress installation?<p>Ideally I'd want it to reside at www.domain.com/blog .. I'm not sure if I'd be able to do that with Posterous .. Wordpress seems a tad too heavy when it comes to Posting but the plugins make it worthwhile.<p>Also, how good is Posterous w.r.t. Google Analytics integration?<p>Thanks a bunch.
======
pluies
I use both. A Wordpress install for my public blog, and Posterous for a blog
to share w/ friends & family during an internship.

I don't have any strong opinions here. Wordpress is great, and so is
Posterous. The few things you may want to look into are:

\- Updates: Wordpress, both the core and the various plugins, needs updating.
Usually everything goes well, but still it's a minor annoyance.

\- Plugins: As you said, Wordpress has plugins for about everything under the
sun. :) Might come in handy.

\- Ease of posting: Wordpress isn't that bad. You can even set up email
posting like in Posterous.

\- Ease of install: installing Wordpress on a vanilla server, though quite
easy, is a nice way to brush up your admin skills.

Posterous offers a very straightforward Google Analytics integration. Just go
into your control panel, paste the bit of Javascript GA gives you, and
Posterous will display it in every page.

 _Ideally I'd want it to reside at www.domain.com/blog .. I'm not sure if I'd
be able to do that with Posterous .._ I'm not sure either. You can definitely
set up your own domain to use with Posterous though.

I guess in the end the biggest question is whether you want to spend time
fiddling with your install or not. If not, then Posterous is dead simple and
has everything. If you're ready to spend some more time, then Wordpress can't
hurt.

